# lionel V transformer?



## dad roadie (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi to All,
In the process of building the new layout and have been shopping for some time for a transformer .Because of cost restraints been looking at buying a Lionel Z type on ebay.
They always seem to get out of my price range pretty quick. 
Was hoping that the Lionel V I have would might run 2 trains and 5 remote switches (1121 type not using the controllers so just the switch light)but at 150 watts, (110 usable according to the book) I don't believe it's going to have enough power for my layout. Has anyone had any luck with the V in a similar situation? The one I have is in excellent shape. Not a huge layout, running 2 engines on separate blocks (671 and 2338 type) subbing a Bowser trolley once in a while . I figured I would use it for the accessories that are not controlled by track power if I need to buy another unit. I do have a Lionel LW that could also be put into service if needed. Would picking up another LW and phasing them together be a better option? I'm open to any ideals or suggestions from the great people on this forum. 
Thanks in Advance!
Dad Roadie


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Roadie...I also just came into possession of a V transformer. I'm a "little" different than you in that I am running 3 AmFlyer steamers...all with smoke and choo-choo. My layout is approx. 8x12. I found quickly that running three I will need additional connectors at the far end of the layout. I too am thinking of adding another transformer because I want to add a fourth track. Other than that it's a brick. Good luck and leet us know how things go..


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a type V, and it is a little wimpy compared to a KW. The KW is 190 watts input power and maybe 170 output power. Let's assume the Type V has 130 watts of output power. Here is where some of the problem is: The Type V has a 25 volt output, and the KW has a 20 volt output. So, doing a little math, the Type V current is 130/25 or about 5 amps. The KW current is 170/20 = 8.5 amps. The KW will easily run two trains + accessories, while the Type V is probably going to be marginal running two trains. The Type V also has some reliability problems. The fiber gears between the control knobs and the arms that have the rollers sometimes break. 

I have 4 KWs, all of which I bought for <$50. I had to do some repair work on them like new power cords and some rollers in one of them. I buy regular extension cords from Home Depot for $1 for power cords. Yeah, they are brown and not black and don't have the L on them, but everything I spend on stuff like this takes away from what I can spend on trains. Can only spend money once, so I tend to find inexpensive ways to get things done.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dad roadie, as you have a v and a lw, why not try them first. Use the lw for lighting and accessories and the v for the track. It might work, you are cutting it close though. Any lighted trains etc will eat up electricity. Some people buy led builds for the switches to free up power. But like I said, you have them allready, it's free to see if it works!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Your cheapest alternative might be two 1033s. 180 watts total and two train operation for sure. Two whistle controls. I have bought them for as low as $5 when they needed a power cord.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

servoguy said:


> Your cheapest alternative might be two 1033s. 180 watts total and two train operation for sure. Two whistle controls. I have bought them for as low as $5 when they needed a power cord.


Here Here!

I run only 1033s. I had 2 PW locos and 6 small lights running off of one 1033. 

I've paid from $0 to $35 including shipping. The $0 arrived from e bay and did not work. The seller said to keep it and refunded my purchase price and shipping. The breaker was bad.


----------



## dad roadie (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks to all!
I will keep my eyes open for a 1033/1044. Right now they are a fortune on Ebay.
I'm sure because of Christmas. The KW is also a great transformer. Just out of my price point at this time of year. I guess I need to do this searching in the summer.!
Thanks again and happy holidays!
Dad Roadie


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you can hold off a few months I would save up a few bucks and score a ZW. The price of ZWs has come down a lot in recent years. A KW would be an OK alternate. They can be had in fixer-upper shape for around $75 or less.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

dad roadie said:


> Thanks to all!
> I will keep my eyes open for a 1033/1044. Right now they are a fortune on Ebay.
> I'm sure because of Christmas. The KW is also a great transformer. Just out of my price point at this time of year. I guess I need to do this searching in the summer.!
> Thanks again and happy holidays!
> Dad Roadie


Good call, the last one I bought was $9.49 (listed in October) before shipping. 

For what the latest round fetched, I'd almost be willing to sell my entire lot!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree with areizman. The prices should come down now that Christmas is over.


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

This is a better time of year to be buying than selling. Ten years ago, right at this time of year, I pulled my Dad's childhood postwar Lionels out of storage, got some of the stuff running again, and went on a buying frenzy. I suspect the same thing happens to a lot of people.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, this is the time of year to be selling, I do a lot of buying in the summer when prices are down.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have observed the market for trains is subject to the law of supply and demand and this time of year demand is at it's peak. On another thread someone just sold $200 worth of trains for twice that amount. As the weather warms up the demand goes down. I always advise sellers to list their trains in December and avoid selling before Labor Day.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

areizman said:


> I have observed the market for trains is subject to the law of supply and demand and this time of year demand is at it's peak. On another thread someone just sold $200 worth of trains for twice that amount. As the weather warms up the demand goes down. I always advise sellers to list their trains in December and avoid selling before Labor Day.


Its the time of the year, look at the traffic on the forum.

I don't spend much time on the train when the days are long and there are things I enjoy doing outside.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Allright, Xmas prices at the highest, afterwards the prices start going lower. Summertime is the lowest Ithink. But he has two transformers allready a v and a lw. Plenty of power for two trains! No need to buy two 1033. What am I missing here?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

You should be able to get a kw for about $80. I do not like the way accesories are on the kw but to run 2trains it is fine. All imo, Don


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, this is the time of year to be selling, I do a lot of buying in the summer when prices are down.


You're right, I typed exactly the opposite of what I was thinking.


----------



## dad roadie (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. I'm going to see if I can get everything to run off of the transformers I have first as suggested. If that doesn't work I will probably look for another LW and phase the 2 together for the trains. This would allow me to use the V for the accessories which it should be more than capable of doing. It's probably easier to find a good working LW reasonably than another Z or V. It would still give me about 85 watts a block . Thanks again for all the help and happy holidays to all!
Dad Roadie


----------

